# Any Graphic Designers have any spare time for a small bit of paid work??



## Mapped (Dec 20, 2012)

It's basically to do a logo redesign for a website for a family member's webiste. PM me for details


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 21, 2012)

If it's on the cheap, there are plenty of auction style sites where designers submit stuff and you pick and pay for your favourite. 99designs is one I remember.


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 22, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> If it's on the cheap, there are plenty of auction style sites where designers submit stuff and you pick and pay for your favourite. 99designs is one I remember.


Wow. That strikes me as incredibly unrewarding for graphic designers (!) Compete for a one in ten / twelve / twenty chance of being paid!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 22, 2012)

I haven't seen ones like those where they actually submit finished work...it's usually samples of previous work but that's bad enough because that type of competition just drives down the fair market value for what designers can charge (or whatever the terminology is - I'm very tired, sorry)


----------



## weltweit (Dec 22, 2012)

Personally I like simplicity where logos are concerned, and as everyone has windows computers these days it makes sense for a simple name in a windows font perhaps in a colour. So your business is called hair by claire. your logo could be:

*claire*


----------



## Cloo (Dec 22, 2012)

www.peopleperhour.com might also be an option. I've got a proofreading/copyediting offer up there myself, if anyone happens to need that.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 22, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Wow. That strikes me as incredibly unrewarding for graphic designers (!) Compete for a one in ten / twelve / twenty chance of being paid!


Yeah, it's not exactly the greatest way to improve the industry, and commissioning clients should really value their business highly enough to pay a professional for a decent job. But there are plenty of uber-cheap designers in eastern europe or India that are willing to compete for crumbs.


----------



## Firky (Dec 22, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Wow. That strikes me as incredibly unrewarding for graphic designers (!) Compete for a one in ten / twelve / twenty chance of being paid!


 
Yup, I hate that website and was sad to see it recommended on a site like Urban (no offence to the poster, they're just trying to be helpful).


----------

